# Red Noreve arrived - in depth review + pics UPDATED re skin marking



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

After almost five weeks of waiting my Red Noreve cover for my K2 arrived yesterday. I chose a Noreve after much deliberation simply because of the rail system it uses to secure the Kindle. The hinge system makes me nervous and the cross corner holders are never very attractive. I had one or two concerns about it, but decided it was a reasonable price and had many good reviews so it was worth taking the chance. So here are the pros and cons as I see them, in no particular order, just as I think of them:-


As expected the cover arrived in a flimsy white box which was pretty badly crushed. Fortunately the cover appears undamaged, but that was more luck than anything. Not very satisfactory.
The colour, which I chose specifically to go with my new Decal Girl skin 'Venezia' isn't anything like the same colour as appears on the website. Rather than a deep dark red, it's a lighter, almost brick colour. (See photos below).
The leather is a soft matte and is very pleasant to handle. The front cover bends all the way flat against the back (straight from the box) for one handed reading. Disappointingly, there's no real new leather smell.  
The workmanship is excellent. The stitching is neat and even, and there are no loose ends or uneven finishes. This is particularly important on the inside of the front cover, as the stitched wallet section presses against the screen when closed.
Speaking of which. I think the wallet features on the inside front cover are totally extraneous. I worry that the screen will be damaged but also there are two layers (three on the bottom part with the window wallet) and they cause the cover to stand proud of the Kindle, leaving a gap, particularly on the lower front edge. (See photos below). If I could cut it off without totally destroying the cover I would.
The cover fastens with a leather tab fitted with a metal magnetic clasp and works well.
The rail system holds the Kindle very snugly, even if you hold it up by just the clasp there's no chance of the Kindle falling out - it takes a bit of wiggling to get it in because of how tight a fit it is. This is a double edged sword for me as I like to read the Kindle out of the cover sometimes (not to mention admire the skin on the back!) and I don't think I'll want to keep getting it in and out - in fact I think that would probably loosen the rails over time. When I did try to take it out, it left a red mark on the top edge of the Kindle, which fortunately wiped off easily. It doesn't seem to touch or damage the skin in any way though, which is a plus.
The back of the cover has two cut-outs, filled in with wire mesh, to keep the speakers free. They match the position exactly. I personally never use the audio features unless I have headphones and would prefer those cut-outs to not be there. Aesthetically, they spoil the back of the cover.

So, on balance I do like the cover - it's neat and easy to hold, looks and feels good. It isn't quite my _perfect_ cover but it's getting there. Given the fact that if you order anything but black it's essentially a custom order, that's made specifically for you (hence the five week wait) I do think Noreve should offer the option to make adjustments to suit each buyer, such as not having the wallet section or the speaker cut-outs. I also wonder if the inside shouldn't be the same colour as the outside, as we all seem to buy these covers based on what skin we'll be using them with and yet you don't see the outside of the cover and the Kindle at the same time!

Now I have to try and decide if I want one for my DX! 

*UPDATED* After having the cover on for a couple of days I can see along the left hand side of the screen a row of indentations on the skin where the line of stitching on the right hand side of the wallet insert has been pressing against it. It's more noticeable in bright light, probably because I have a glossy skin and it seems to be permanent. Rubbing over it to flatten it doesn't have any effect.

Anyway, here are the photos.

*This is shot in natural light, no flash, and is very accurate as far as colours are concerned*









*This shows the Kindle in situ - it's a very good fit. Also note the complex wallet section on the left*









*Slightly out of focus, but this clearly shows the slight gap that the wallet section causes*









*The back view, showing the speaker cut-outs*


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you for the great, in-depth review.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you for the review! I didn't think I'd like the wallet feature, but after using my cover for awhile now, I don't really notice it. I keep thinking, perhaps it provides a little more padding to my Kindle screen? Mine doesn't have a gap; the front cover fits to the Kindle quite nicely. And, although I've said this before, after I got over the initial shock of the extremely poor packaging, this cover is my absolute favorite. It's simply the best, in my opinion.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am just wondering if you or anyone else with a Noreve found the closure a little annoying while reading. Maybe it can be tucked away?
I only used the one I was sent briefly, to take pictures for my blog but I thought it might bother me if I was using it to read for any length of time...


also, why not email and ask about ordering one the way you want, without the wallet or cutouts for your DX? Maybe they will do it?


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

The closure doesn't bother me. It can be snapped to the cover when reading, although mine always just hangs loose. I think someone did ask Noreve about designing a cover without the wallet thing, and Noreve said no.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the great review and the pictures of your pretty new Noreve.  Now I'm really anxious to receive the shipping notice for mine!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures and review Linjeakel! It is great to see an accurate picture of the red color. 



Octochick said:


> I am just wondering if you or anyone else with a Noreve found the closure a little annoying while reading. Maybe it can be tucked away?
> I only used the one I was sent briefly, to take pictures for my blog but I thought it might bother me if I was using it to read for any length of time...
> 
> also, why not email and ask about ordering one the way you want, without the wallet or cutouts for your DX? Maybe they will do it?


I think the closure is one of the advantages of the Noreve. When the front cover is folded back and snapped, I tuck my right hand between the covers and rest my index finger on the closure. It makes it really easy to hold the Kindle (I have a hard time holding a naked Kindle).

I think several people from this board have asked Noreve to make the cover without the wallet.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Just wanted to comment that your Venezia skin is lovely.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Octochick said:


> I am just wondering if you or anyone else with a Noreve found the closure a little annoying while reading. Maybe it can be tucked away?
> I only used the one I was sent briefly, to take pictures for my blog but I thought it might bother me if I was using it to read for any length of time...
> 
> also, why not email and ask about ordering one the way you want, without the wallet or cutouts for your DX? Maybe they will do it?


I haven't had a great deal of chance to read for any length of time since I received the cover, but so far I haven't felt the closure was a distraction or irritating - only time will tell.

As the other commenters have said, I believe a number of people have aleady asked Noreve if they will do custom covers and have been told a categorical 'no' which is a shame. The basic cover is so good and the workmanship of such a high standard, that I'd be prepared to pay extra, just to fine tune it to my preferences. Oh well, their loss.



Cardinal said:


> Thanks for the pictures and review Linjeakel! It is great to see an accurate picture of the red color.


Yes, it's very deceiving when you look at the website. I don't know if that's because everyone's computer monitor displays the colour differently, or their photos are inaccurate, or the covers are all slightly different. I don't dislike the colour, but it wasn't what I was expecting.



fancynancy said:


> Just wanted to comment that your Venezia skin is lovely.


Thank you, it is nice but typically the cover turned out lighter than anticipated and the skin darker which slightly reduced how well they matched. And I'd forgotten what a fiddly job it was to put a skin on. I'm so OCD about getting it right, I have a hard job not ruining th skin will all the shifting about I do to get it exact!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Congratulations on your Noreve!!  I've had mine a couple of weeks now and still love, love, love it.  So much, in fact, that I've already bought another one, the light purple, from a member here who wanted to sell it.  There's no other cover that I want now.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> Yes, it's very deceiving when you look at the website. I don't know if that's because everyone's computer monitor displays the colour differently, or their photos are inaccurate, or the covers are all slightly different. I don't dislike the colour, but it wasn't what I was expecting.


Yes, colors are really hard to reproduce accurately, and on top of that from what I have read, every shipment of leather is a little different from each other.

I don't know if you saw these pictures of someone else's red Noreve:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10302.0.html


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> Yes, colors are really hard to reproduce accurately, and on top of that from what I have read, every shipment of leather is a little different from each other.
> 
> I don't know if you saw these pictures of someone else's red Noreve:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10302.0.html


No, I hadn't seen those pictures. AddieLove makes the same point as I did - on the website it looks like a much deeper darker red. And she's right, it does look slightly pink in some lights. Clearly our covers are very similar even though she bought hers in June last year, which suggests that it's the website photo that's somewhat inaccurate. If we can take colour accurate photos in our amateur way, surely they can find a professional who can do it?


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Love Noreve, and I am wondering, if it's not the quality of the photos being taken, but the ever changing dye lots?

I myself ordered the Jean Vintage and when it came, it was navy blue, I was disappointed. But still for functionality, these are the only covers I use 
BTW, I exchanged the Jean Vintage for the leather ocean blue, and I love it!
That was when there was a Noreve, here in California.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I got my red Noreve too.  Had to leave town so haven't been able to take pictures yet but I will - mine is a little different because it's for the original kindle - no wallet insert.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

sorry you are disappointed.  I have to say my baby blue is identical in color to the website photo.  I'm eager to see the platinum and the green from someone.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

My Black Noreve is....well, Black!  At least that's accurate on the web site


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Jaasy said:


> I got my red Noreve too. Had to leave town so haven't been able to take pictures yet but I will - mine is a little different because it's for the original kindle - no wallet insert.


Is this something you've bought recently? I noticed on their website that the K1 covers have some inserts on the front cover, but it's not the same or as much as the K2 and KDX. I wonder why they've changed the design for the later models.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Personally I would be upset if I waited weeks to get a Noreve, worrying about the sturdiness of their shipping packaging, and then found the color to be that different from the color I expected. I would want a red cover to be less pinkish/salmon than that, and I think you are being a very good sport. In all aspects other than the differences in color, it looks like a very nice cover and I hope you enjoy it!

The wallet insert might come in handy sometime. One never knows.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

CaroleC said:


> .......The wallet insert might come in handy sometime. One never knows.


It isn't that I don't think it's useful, it's just I don't want to put anything in it that will add to the bulk (and the gapping) or that might scratch or damage the screen. Maybe just one pocket, like the back one with a flat surface where it touches the screen I could understand. But credit card slots? Seriously? How could you possibly use it for that without scratching the screen? It might seem useful but in practice not so much.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> It isn't that I don't think it's useful, it's just I don't want to put anything in it that will add to the bulk (and the gapping) or that might scratch or damage the screen. Maybe just one pocket, like the back one with a flat surface where it touches the screen I could understand. But credit card slots? Seriously? How could you possibly use it for that without scratching the screen? It might seem useful but in practice not so much.


I see what you mean. I might put my driver's license in the spot covered with clear plastic, and I might tuck one credit card behind it if it would fit. But I agree, I wouldn't put credit cards in the slots above. I might put someone's business card there, or a small scrap of paper with some note jotted on it, or a folded dollar bill, but nothing that would scratch the screen.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

One thing people tend to forget--red, pink, purple, and orange ALL are tough to capture accurately in a photograph.  It was true in the film days, and it's almost a little worse in digital, because at least with film, you can control the printing of the final shot.  With digital, I can perfectly color balance the image on a calibrated monitor, but I still can't control how it looks on your non calibrated laptop screen, etc.  Then you add in different dye lots, etc. and it's a wonder we ever get a red anything from online that appears the same in real life.

Wish there was a good way to compensate for that, but there just isn't really.  I had it happen on a pink iPad sleeve last week too...the image was a much lighter, softer shade than the deep deep rose color that arrived.  Some colors are just tough to capture correctly, and most people wouldn't believe how far off the color on their monitors (and TV's) really is!

Glad it arrived safely though!


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

personally i like the bit of gap..i really dont want was is essentially a non padded surface being pressed tightly against the screen. i think thats why the gap is ther


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> personally i like the bit of gap..i really dont want was is essentially a non padded surface being pressed tightly against the screen. i think thats why the gap is ther


I can see what you mean but the trouble with the gap is if the kindle is in a bag anything can push inside it and scratch the screen, a pen, a key etc.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> I can see what you mean but the trouble with the gap is if the kindle is in a bag anything can push inside it and scratch the screen, a pen, a key etc.


I guess that's why people get those bags, Borsa Bella and such. I don't use them, but I don't take my Kindle out of the house very much.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> Is this something you've bought recently? I noticed on their website that the K1 covers have some inserts on the front cover, but it's not the same or as much as the K2 and KDX. I wonder why they've changed the design for the later models.


Okay, here are pics of my red noreve K1 cover I received on 5/21. It's not as red as I expected but I do love the fit. Hope these pics are okay, I'm not too good at taking photos...


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Jaasy, yours looks different than Linjeakel's.  Do you think your picture accurately represents the color?

I like the inside of the K1 cover better than the K2 line.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Jaasy said:


> Okay, here are pics of my red noreve K1 cover I received on 5/21. It's not as red as I expected but I do love the fit. Hope these pics are okay, I'm not too good at taking photos...


That's really interesting - the style is similar but not the same. The inserts on the inside front cover are much smaller and I would imagine less bulky and the rail system is different. Not only are the rails in different places but they curve over onto the front of the device. I think I prefer the less intrusive rails on the K2 cover, but would prefer the inside front cover like on the K1 version. The clasp also appears to be the other way around - going from front to back. They obviously did a major revamp when they designed the later K2 & DX covers. The colour on yours looks slightly deeper, but that could just be the photo.

Thanks for posting your pics!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Linjeakel--I do wonder if your Noreve has a defect with the front cover.  While the wallet does bulk up the overall thickness of the cover, I don't have as distinct a gap as what you're showing.  And in nearly a year of heavy use with a glossy skin, mine has left no marks whatsoever on the Kindle.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> Linjeakel--I do wonder if your Noreve has a defect with the front cover. While the wallet does bulk up the overall thickness of the cover, I don't have as distinct a gap as what you're showing. And in nearly a year of heavy use with a glossy skin, mine has left no marks whatsoever on the Kindle.


That's a possibilty, I suppose they're all slightly different from each other. I don't think there's enough tangibly wrong with it for me to actually complain though.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I had that same thought about the gap...I just looked at mine again, and really, there is basically no gap. As some have said, the wallet does make the front cover somewhat thicker, but mine doesn't have a gap.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Cardinal said:


> Jaasy, yours looks different than Linjeakel's. Do you think your picture accurately represents the color?
> 
> I like the inside of the K1 cover better than the K2 line.


Cardinal, I think my picture looks a deeper red than the actual cover, probably because of the white background...


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Jaasy said:


> Cardinal, I think my picture looks a deeper red than the actual cover, probably because of the white background...


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

That's so weird that the wallet left indentations on your skin! I don't think it's possible for my Noreve to do that.


----------



## prickles (May 1, 2010)

I just want to second the indentations thing mentioned above. I put my newly skinned K2 in a brand new baby blue Noreve cover on Tuesday night. By yesterday evening (less than 24 hours later) there were indentations from the wallet stitching on the left hand edge of the skin. Now, they're not very noticeable, and I doubt that I would have seen them if I hadn't been looking for them. At least on mine, it doesn't mar the image at all, it just shows when the light shines at the right angle to reflect off of it. Maybe it woudn't be as noticeable on a matte skin, (mine is glossy) or maybe it could be worse, since a matte is going to show imperfections more. But like I said, it's not bad at all, and maybe won't even be a problem after the cover has some time to stretch a little - closing the clasp the first few times made for a pretty tight fit, but it's easing up a little now. 

That aside, I love the cover. The color's more saturated than the website shows. It's also amazingly light and such a slim fit - it makes the Kindle feel surprisingly small in my hand. For reference I've used Oberon and M-edge prodigy covers in the past. It's a great cover!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

No marks on mine at all.


----------

